# CAMPAMOCHA



## CHANEKE_JOSH

one of the models that I liked big time, it would be selfish of me not to share to you, guys

enjoy it, the process of making it is as fun as the shooting

This is a free model, please do not use it for commercial purposes. be cool


----------



## MidniteMarauder

Very generous of you, thanks for posting! Found my next project. Hopefully I will do it justice.


----------



## M.J

Very, very generous of you Josh!
This is one of the most beautiful slingshots I've seen.


----------



## Chepo69

Yo la quiero en Parota mi hermano!

Muchas gracias por compartir tu talento


----------



## smitty

Great looking slingshot.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH

Chepo69 said:


> Yo la quiero en Parota mi hermano!
> 
> Muchas gracias por compartir tu talento


OK
YA VAS PEINADO PA ATRAS!!

but I want a custom handle made of sheep horn for some of my knives... como ves? 







do we have a deal??


----------



## e~shot




----------



## Dayhiker

Thanks Chaneke, I'd never be able to do it justice myself, but I'll be looking forward to seeing what some of the other guys come up with. It's a beautiful design.


----------



## Delaney

Maybe somebody will try it in G10? just tossing it out there for all of you capable of such things


----------



## The Gopher

This is on the project list for sure! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck

now i tried to make a copy of that myself







this is far more easier


----------



## FURGLE

looks stunning bet its nice in black


----------



## philly

Chank, well done Amigo.
Philly


----------



## Mario

Gracias!!!.. I will (Try!!) make one this weekend!.. and post the pics...

Saludos

Mario


----------



## xplicit86

awesome design


----------



## Flatband

Some really serious carving done on that frame! Hard work pays off. Wonderful slingshot Josh! Flatband


----------



## The Gopher

I have this one cut out on a thick (1"+) slab of crab apple that my in-laws cut down a couple summers ago. with my new chainsaw and a good ripping blade on the bandsaw a whole new world has open up to me when i look at firewood! Will post pics as i progess, thanks again.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Hi josh this is a nice slingshot?how long till it ends up on uk ebay yet an other grate idear to be ripped off


----------



## xplicit86

are the measurements in inch or centimeter?


----------



## tubeman

Thank you josh, something for me to while away the summer evenings on and annoy the wife


----------



## Classic Slingshot

Good Design


----------



## ArjunD

I like this design!!








****, that's my next do.


----------



## Classic Slingshot

cool design


----------



## Daniel J

i love the design of your slingshot, and the crafting is the best i've seen yet. I'm definitely gonna make myself one of these!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH

xplicit86 said:


> are the measurements in inch or centimeter?


centimeter, of course!!

in inches... may become a HUGE!! fork


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH

thanks again to all of you!


----------



## Xidoo

*Orale CHANEKE,
Ya te ganaste tu pedacito de cielo resortero con esta mi cuate. Gracias por compartir con los menos dotados tu diseño. Saludos.*


----------



## alfshooter

Muy bueno señor y como dicen los compañeros eres muy generoso , el diseño es espectcular y precioso , grandioso trabajo , espero que cuando me la fabrique me salga un 60% como la tuya , un saludo desde Spain.


----------



## reecemurg

thats a beauty how do you stain the woods like that ive been wondering for ages


----------



## Blue Danube

What an interesting design, now added to my wannados list, I am thinking maybe cocobolo or moradillo wood for mine. 

Thank you very much for sharing it with us my friend


----------



## Scrambler84

This looks totally Cool Yea it Rocks ..


----------



## jukeshoes

I'll bet it will look amazing with multiplex.


----------



## LVO

Can you please post a pic of this beautiful slingshot in your hand? 
that would be a great help to me. 
Thank you sir, it's a very elegant piece of work.


----------



## Jonab Gama

Wow. Good job. 
I made one! Very nice!!!

Thanks a million!


----------



## Rapier

How cool is this. Great job. Thanks.

Hype~X Australia


----------



## newconvert

i made 1 for the Hrawks tutorial contest, funny! they dont look the same? jajajaja


----------



## tokSick

Very nice slingshot. It is a " Must Make" and i will try. Thank you very much.


----------



## Jaxter

That is awesome


----------

